# Betty on the Isle of White



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

A fews pics of Betty on the IOW this weekend.St Helens beach is lovely and dog friendly all year round. We had the beach to ourselves..bliss!!
No set of pictures of Betty is complete without at least one of her looking like a drowned rat 
IMG]http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa456/colpa110/DSCN2674.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Gorgeous gal  

I was going to ask if the Isle of White is near Hayling Island.. but you may shout at me  ... fancy a bag of chips  

Seriously I hope you had a lovely time .. I can see Betty had loads of fun xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty looks as gorgeous as ever xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, jig's ust across the water from Hayling Island! We went to Wittering last summer which is right next door to Hayling Island and had fab views of the Isle of Wight across the water.

Betty is gorgeous - she's a girlie version of Biscuit.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry Jojo - just realised there's a joke attached to your question!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Sorry Jojo - just realised there's a joke attached to your question!!


Ignore her Jane, JoJo is just being naughty


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great photos Colin! Betty looked like she was having lots of fun and looking very nicely groomed!  xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely photos of the gorgeous Betty


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Lovely pictures Colin, glad you had a great time x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Fabulous pictures. She looks like she's really enjoying herself.

I simply must get over to the IOW this year.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Betty looks fab Colin and like she's having a great time too  Love pics of dogs on the beach. I loved the IOW last year, very dog friendly and Obi enjoyed the ferry ride too.

So you didn't stop in at Hayling Island for tea on the way home then...oh well...too many chips aren't good for you!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Betty is so pretty! and she looks like she had a wonderful time! I hope you did too!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Yes, jig's ust across the water from Hayling Island! We went to Wittering last summer which is right next door to Hayling Island and had fab views of the Isle of Wight across the water.
> 
> Betty is gorgeous - she's a girlie version of Biscuit.


Sorry Jane 



Janev1000 said:


> Sorry Jojo - just realised there's a joke attached to your question!!


oops JoJo being funny xxx



colpa110 said:


> Ignore her Jane, JoJo is just being naughty


Sorry Colin xxx

Me naughty .... JoJo is naughty but ever so nice, if I say so myself lol xxx

Colin have a portion of chips on me, as a way of saying sorry ... I will let it go now ... well, until the next time ....


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

A portion of chips....surely a full fish supper is in order


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Great photos of Betty and the IoW is just across the water from where I am in Portsmouth. I'm hoping to pop over there in the next month to visit a friend and take Bertie on his second boat ride - first boat ride was last Monday when I took him to Swanage for the day and we went on the chain ferry across Pool Harbour.

Clare and Bertie x


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Gorgeous gal
> 
> I was going to ask if the Isle of White is near Hayling Island.. but you may shout at me  ... fancy a bag of chips
> 
> Seriously I hope you had a lovely time .. I can see Betty had loads of fun xxx


We spend loads of our summer down at Hayling.. it's only about 40 mins now the Hindhead Tunnel is finished! I'll go a bag of chips with you  Give us a couple of months and we'll no doubt be down there!


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Bertie Brown said:


> Great photos of Betty and the IoW is just across the water from where I am in Portsmouth. I'm hoping to pop over there in the next month to visit a friend and take Bertie on his second boat ride - first boat ride was last Monday when I took him to Swanage for the day and we went on the chain ferry across Pool Harbour.
> 
> Clare and Bertie x


Oooh and that's another place we go to as well!! We try to go and camp at Ullwell in Swanage.. great place!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Lins61 said:


> Oooh and that's another place we go to as well!! We try to go and camp at Ullwell in Swanage.. great place!


The place where you camp wouldn't be Ullwell Cottage Caravan Park? My parents had a caravan there for many years whilst I was growing up and we would spend each summer there and I just love the place!

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

That's the one Clare! It's a great place.. we usually take Rosie (our campervan) down there but we have stayed in one of the statics as well and this particular one was really lovely and brand new!  Having the pool there is great.. they have redone the toilets/showers and they are really nice. The only slight thing is we have yet to get a good reception on our telly LOL..although we did get French TV ?:-/


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Lins61 said:


> That's the one Clare! It's a great place.. we usually take Rosie (our campervan) down there but we have stayed in one of the statics as well and this particular one was really lovely and brand new!  Having the pool there is great.. they have redone the toilets/showers and they are really nice. The only slight thing is we have yet to get a good reception on our telly LOL..although we did get French TV ?:-/


lol - ah yes tv reception can be a bit dodgy, maybe because its in bit of a dip or surround by those hills. I'm hoping to take a another day trip there before dogs are no longer allowed on the beach for the summer (which I think is from 1st May) as Bertie just loved the sandy beach and it really takes no time at all to get there and there's a great fish and chip shop in Swanage town


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

I've been there Clare! Is the whole of Swanage/Studland no dogs allowed on beaches during summer months? I'm sure I've seen dogs swimming in the sea there during the summers months... definitely seen them across the water on parts of Poole beach and Branksome cliffs which I love xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lins61 said:


> I've been there Clare! Is the whole of Swanage/Studland no dogs allowed on beaches during summer months? I'm sure I've seen dogs swimming in the sea there during the summers months... definitely seen them across the water on parts of Poole beach and Branksome cliffs which I love xx


I've checked this out for my own reference too. Studland in the summer months (May - end Sept) is lead walk only, but Middle & Knoll beach are no dogs at all. Swanage appears to be no dogs at all too.

As a rule of thumb on Poole, Bournemouth, Southborne, Christchurch & beyond dogs are allowed on the beach all the time, but lead walks only between May & end Sept. Lead walks are where there are beach huts, off lead still allowed where there are not. The Promanade is clearly signposted as to where lead walks and lead free walks are.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos - Betty really is a gorgeous Poo


----------

